# How do I hit this shit?



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

A few things:

*1) Don't ollie onto the rail.*

The trick to most street style rails is you're approaching from the side and very lightly popping onto them.

You're not aiming to land at the very top of the rail, rather you pop onto it from the side and land a little bit below the top section.

Here's a diagram/blog of what I mean (with equally amazing photoshop diagram): How To Properly Jump Onto Tall Street Style Snowboard Rails

It's actually REALLY easy to make it onto most rails when you realize you don't have to hop very high at all.

*2) Hop over the entire rail a few times.*

You can build up confidence by coming in from the side and instead of trying to land on the rail, hop over the entire thing and land on the other side.

This gets you used to the feeling of approaching and hopping onto the rail.

When you feel more comfortable after airing over the rail, you can just adjust your line and aim to start landing on the actual rail (remember to look at the end of the rail to get your approach correct if you want to make it all the way to the end).

*3) Kinks are all about adjusting your body angle to match the rail.*

The way to ride kinks is you have to be ready to adjust your body to match the angle of the rail as it changes. So as you reach each kink you need to correctly change your body angle less steep or more steep to match how the rail is changing.

If you can, find a flat-down box/rail to get used to the feeling of changing your body to match the changing angle before you try it on the down-flat-down rail.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm also from WI I got to ask what hill? Sounds like Alpine.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

slyder said:


> I'm also from WI I got to ask what hill? Sounds like Alpine.


Definitely not Granite Peak if there is only 300' of vert


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go fast if something gets in your way turn. - Charles Demar!


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

By not giving a shit. Cause that's what a Honey Badger would do! :yahoo:


----------



## Honey Badger (Nov 9, 2012)

Slyder--It's none other than the world's finest... Olympia. Featuring 3 runs, serviced by a beautiful, slow, 2 person, rusted chairlift.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Well if you get out tomorrow I'll be at alpine. Would be cool to hook up and ride. Not sure how their park is been 2 weeks since I"ve riden. Heard its rough. I can get you a free lift ticket so if you ever want to ride some park or just hit the groomers and what not hit me up


----------



## Honey Badger (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, the park looks like it was buried by the storm, iced over, and dug out by a rake... However, I was out at Tyrol all day today, if you know where that is. They had the same style of rail... I decided to go for it. I ollied up and over the rail, landed clean on---none other than the kink. It spat me out, and by buddy said, "Blue sparks went eveywhere." I laid on my wrist, which at the time I thought might be broken for the second time this season... then I got up... 

And randomly took the world's longest piss in the woods, as I held my busted wrist. I didn't know there was a 8 and under lesson no less than 15 feet from my pissing grounds. They all stared awkwardly as I shielded their youthful eyes by crouching. Then I ended up...

Attempting the rail again, and frontside boardsliding the entire thing by accident. It felt sick. Then it got dark and I headed home with my friend. My wrist, which is now a beautiful, deep purple, is most likely broken. Overall,


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Reminds me of this one time i tried a front backflip, hit the tree. Then i smoked the biggest bowl, just as the ski patrol comes by, i told them to fuck off and they did. I was super baked and by accident spun a 720 of a huge cliff.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds like you found your confidence for the rail, plus skipping a lot of the rail looks sweet if you tweek it right. I do the same with a rainbow rail I. Skip the first or last half of it with a tail grab. The only problem I have been having is with the box set at 45 to the horizontal as you approach. I do a lot of ass sliding on it the whole getting myself to the same angle after the approach is still a 50/50 for me. I would also say just jump over the rail a couple times to get a feel for it and follow someone in who knows how to hit it. Then just hike it till you get it, or just lauch of the ramp and tail tap the last part of the rail and look cool.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

readimag said:


> or just lauch of the ramp and tail tap the last part of the rail and look cool.


Accidentally doing this one of my first attempts at a downrail. GREAT SUCCESS.


----------

